# HELP! eggs? what are these



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

I posted a couple weeks ago about my cycling tank and how I thought I might be in the middle of a snail breakout. Since I am still cycling I only have feeders in the tank. I have no idea where the snails are going. I would see about 5 large ones at a time, and manually remove them. I saw white egg clusters on my driftwood but they seemed to have disappeared upon adding more goldfish. Perhaps they were eaten? Anyway now I have these RED dots all over my driftwood and I'm wondering are these snail eggs or something else? I'm planning on removing the wood and boiling it and giving it a good scrub, but I just want to know what they are first! I had to edit the photos to bring them out more. Thanks guys




























Ry


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ive only seen white snail eggs before but i havent kept many kinds, mebbe wait a couple days and see what hatches


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

By the looks of it, if they all hatch your tank is going to be swarmed with whatever those things are....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

How long you have had those woods? Looks like something is coming out of the wood.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

could it be some sort of mould or something?


----------



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

Its been in the tank since day one.. About 2 months ago


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm, I think Pat could be right. Those wood do look strange.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> could it be some sort of mould or something?


thats what i was thinking when i seen it too


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

it look fungal to me, i have see fungus that looks like that out of the water.


----------



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

should i just take it out, do a water change and give it a good scrub?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Mmmm, I think Pat could be right. Those wood do look strange.


I am Charles


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd take it out forever. There's a reason they sell aquarium wood. It's been prepared properly.
You could end up with lots of nasties and or dead fish.


----------



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

cool thx for that. will do.


----------

